# MAU's for J1642



## TiffanyParks (Sep 1, 2009)

Our office uses Hep Lock Flush 5ml, 100 units per ml.  
The HCPCS code is J1642 and if we use the whole syringe we are using 50 HCPCS units.

My question is: Why does our Medicare carrier have the MAU's at 4?  

4 MAU's would be less then half an ml!!  

Am I confused or is this questionable??


----------

